# T-shirts



## 8string (Oct 25, 2007)

Any shirts in the run?


----------



## Steve (Oct 25, 2007)

8string said:


> Any shirts in the run?



Nothing in the works currently, but we will at some point. Maybe in the spring.


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 25, 2007)

i made my own damn sevenstring.org shirt,and wore it to my new bands first show,at a brewery,if i knew how to do a pic. story(i got the pics.)i would put it up here.


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm going to try and do a batch around Thanksgiving.

The reason they're so few and far between is because of a lot of things, really. Mostly, I need to be home for a good amount of time to actually get them all out the door. Buying 80 T-Shirts is one thing, but taking orders, cashing checks, making sure everyone's size is correct, packaging them up and shipping the correct shirts out all over the world takes a pretty good amount of time. 

I also end up with a few hundred bucks in member money in my paypal account when I do them because they're all preorder (so I don't get stuck with 20 extra shirts when people back out), and I don't want something to come up where my paypal is chock full of member cash and I get sent off to parts unknown for weeks at a time. It really is just about me being here long enough to take care of everything so that people get the shirts and sizes that they paid for.

I'm going to *try* and get a run in around Thanksgiving, and it'll either be sand camo or black thermal longsleeve, depending on price and interest. One thing that I was a bit disappointed with last time is that while the lettering looked great on the L/XL and above sizes, on the smaller sizes the font wasn't resized so the lettering ended up going too far across the chest on skinny folks. (like Jeff ) Because of that I'm going to kick a buck or two off the cost of S/M sizes for anyone who bought in last time if they want another one, and cover it out of pocket.

So most likely I'll post up the polls/votes/color stuff the first week of November, try to take orders around the 15-20th, and get them in, packed and out the door before Dec 1st since they take about 2 weeks to print on average.

I  that you guys like the site enough to sport the logo, and want to make sure that when you buy a shirt you get a good shirt, printed correctly and get it quickly so that women may shower you with affection due to your ultimate fashion sense.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 27, 2007)

The reason is: it's a pain in the ass


so we give Chris love and let him do it when he gets around to it 

[action=D-EJ915]'ll probably get an M this time...[/action]


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 27, 2007)

i'll buy a couple,but i'll still sport mine i made,it's got back logo(more strings,more metal)oh yeah.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll buy one.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 27, 2007)

I will buy few


----------



## 8string (Oct 27, 2007)

Chris I lurb you 

I'd buy one of each.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll buy some.


----------



## XEN (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd be down for one of each too.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 28, 2007)

Still think we need a UV7BK themed ss.org shirt.


----------



## Leon (Oct 28, 2007)

i've already got two.

but i require more


----------



## Lee (Oct 28, 2007)

I need at least one, but probably two


----------



## technomancer (Oct 28, 2007)

Leon said:


> i've already got two.
> 
> but i require more



+1


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 28, 2007)

MOAR!!

plz


----------



## yevetz (Oct 28, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Still think we need a UV7BK themed ss.org shirt.



I don't think that it's agreat idea (but anyway I am not a mod)

If something else will be on a t-shirt (exept ss logo) it's maybe a couple headstocks of different guitars-makers


----------



## Stitch (Oct 29, 2007)

Ooooft, a medium of each please. Sounds sweet.

+1 on the UV7BK idea. Maybe an S7420FMTW idea too?


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2007)

I might wear mine tomorrow. 

There could be a picstory involved.....


----------



## TripleFan (Oct 30, 2007)

I think I would take a medium of each. At least a camo one.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 30, 2007)

I think I'll get a XL to put on my fat ass.


----------



## sonofabias (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll def take a couple in small please, Fucking Unique!!


----------



## thedonutman (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been wondering where I could get some SS.org merchandise.....

I'll probably be interested in a L or XL one(If your crazy American sizes are the same as UK ones.)


----------



## smueske (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, yes, more shirts!


----------



## techjsteele (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll take a XL when you get them in Chris.


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 11, 2007)

id grab an xl


----------



## Groff (Dec 11, 2007)

If you could make one in 3XFat i'd take one!


----------



## yevetz (Dec 11, 2007)

I think I will took 4 (nned to know price firs) 2 for me and 2 for wife


----------



## Krunch (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd be in for one or two.


----------



## Kotex (Dec 16, 2007)

I think on the next batch I'll finally be able to get one.


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll take another.

And one for Dino.


----------



## soldierkahn (Dec 17, 2007)

just give me the details..... i liked Ricks... plain black with the logo across the chest.... im in for 2


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 31, 2007)

I want 1 too, in M


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

It'll be a bit before I can do another run. As I've griped about in the past (and Steve can attest from just doing stickers) it's pretty time consuming to make sure everyone gets what they want, especially considering how far away some of 'em tend to go. I also have to find a new guy to do 'em, since I wasn't super happy with the last batch. The larger sizes looked great, but the lettering wasn't resized on the smaller shirts (which would have seemed like common sense to me) so the actual logo went way too far across. :\


----------



## yevetz (Jan 4, 2008)

Chris said:


> It'll be a bit before I can do another run. As I've griped about in the past (and Steve can attest from just doing stickers) it's pretty time consuming to make sure everyone gets what they want, especially considering how far away some of 'em tend to go. I also have to find a new guy to do 'em, since I wasn't super happy with the last batch. The larger sizes looked great, but the lettering wasn't resized on the smaller shirts (which would have seemed like common sense to me) so the actual logo went way too far across. :\



*yevetz really want few t-shirts. And he is gasing about it so bad


----------



## Stitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris should totally make them himself. Out of his own hair. Or something. Means he doesn't have to cut it!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Chris should totally make them himself. Out of his own hair. Or something. Means he doesn't have to cut it!



I'd wear that.


----------



## Groff (Jan 9, 2008)

I take back my statement... If I could get one in 3xl... I'd buy TWO.


----------



## keithb (Jan 15, 2008)

How about using a site like zazzle.com so people can order them on their own?


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2008)

The only site like that I've ever used was cafepress, and the quality of the shit that I recieved was just above the rags I wash my car with. I'll check into zazzle though, if it gets good reviews I'll probably throw some stuff up there. It'd be a fuckload easier than me mailing them all out.


----------



## keithb (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree, Cafepress sucks. The gf got a shirt from Zazzle that was pretty good quality, but I'd like to see how they deal with a black shirt.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 17, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Still think we need a UV7BK themed ss.org shirt.


+1


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2008)

You could also try spreadshirt.com. That's where my store is out of.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2008)

In the next two months, I travel 6 weeks. Sorry guys.


----------



## 8string (Apr 5, 2008)

Stitch said:


> +1 on the UV7BK idea. Maybe an S7420FMTW idea too?



+1 maybe put the waves on the back?


----------



## 8string (Apr 5, 2008)

yevetz said:


> I think I will took 4 (nned to know price firs) 2 for me and 2 for wife



Gief pix of wife in shirt plix


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2008)

8string said:


> +1 maybe put the waves on the back?



So Stitch can not-buy that one, too?


----------



## halsinden (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris said:


> I travel 6 weeks. Sorry guys.



christ man, what are you fetching that's worth 6 weeks on the road for? how long is your drive?

how much do you _earn_ running this site?







we know your sort.

H


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2008)

halsinden said:


> christ man, what are you fetching that's worth 6 weeks on the road for? how long is your drive?
> 
> how much do you _earn_ running this site?
> 
> ...




 I'm leaving on Monday actually for 3 more weeks out at Nellis AFB. Then I'm back for about 6 weeks, and then take off for the end of June and all of July to spend just over a month in the hottest, dirtiest place in the fucking universe.  I work for The Man, I go where he tells me.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris said:


> So Stitch can not-buy that one, too?



Fuck you, that's an awesome idea. Me and playstopause can have them!


----------



## halsinden (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'm leaving on Monday actually for 3 more weeks out at Nellis AFB. Then I'm back for about 6 weeks, and then take off for the end of June and all of July to spend just over a month in the hottest, dirtiest place in the fucking universe.  I work for The Man, I go where he tells me.



it's alright man, i understand - i work for The Woman.

H


----------



## 8string (Apr 6, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Fuck you, that's an awesome idea. Me and playstopause can have them!



Playstopause? he doesn't get one, I GET ONE!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'm leaving on Monday actually for 3 more weeks out at Nellis AFB. Then I'm back for about 6 weeks, and then take off for the end of June and all of July to spend just over a month in the hottest, dirtiest place in the fucking universe.  I work for The Man, I go where he tells me.



Nellis? I'm jealous of you, that must be fun!


----------

